# GEICO Fires Voice Actor After He Insults Tea Partiers



## WillowTree (Apr 21, 2010)

Newser)  They didn't stop the health care bill, but tea partiers have gotten the voice of GEICO fired. No, not the gecko, the guy who says, "GEICO, real service, real savings." It seems he called up the group FreedomWorks and left a long, nasty message with lines like, "What (are) the percentages of people that are mentally retarded who work for the organization and are members of it?," reports







Lance Baxter, aka DC Douglas, a Voice Actor for GEICO, Is Fired After Leaving Voicemail for Tea Party Group


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 21, 2010)

The lizard is a bagger?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> The lizard is a bagger?



 read librul,, read


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> The lizard is a bagger?



It's not a lizard, dumbass...


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 21, 2010)

To me it is a species of lizard.
I am not a lizardtologist.
If I was I would understand rightwingers better I suppose.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd pay for a smartphone breathalyzer app. Sounds like a case of drunk dialing. Too bad. 

_Douglas has since acknowledged such an impulsive move was "__STUPID!__," but says he was impassioned by the "slurs the Tea Party crowd angrily yelled at Barney Frank, et al," during the climax of health care reform._

_He also holds no grudge against his former employer, saying in the press release: "I don't blame GEICO for protecting themselves. They have a business to run and can't waste time getting caught up in FreedomWorks' circus. And they've been very good to me in the past."_

Geico FIRES D.C. Douglas: Voice Actor Dropped After Insulting FreedomWorks, Tea Partiers


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> To me it is a species of lizard.
> I am not a lizardtologist.
> If I was I would understand rightwingers better I suppose.



you cannot read either.. or comprehend or sumpin, so you gotta go make the sammiches..


----------



## Dr.House (Apr 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> To me it is a species of lizard.
> I am not a lizardtologist.
> If I was I would understand rightwingers better I suppose.



Ahh you can't spot a lizzard...  That explains your devotion to your 0ssiah....


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 21, 2010)

Really?

So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?

And this is something to be proud of?  I thought the Tea Baggers were all about Free Speech Rights.

I guess they only support Free Speech rights when it applies to themselves.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> I'd pay for a smartphone breathalyzer app. Sounds like a case of drunk dialing. Too bad.
> 
> _Douglas has since acknowledged such an impulsive move was "__STUPID!__,"* but says he was impassioned by the "slurs the Tea Party crowd angrily yelled at Barney Frank, et al," during the climax of health care reform.*_
> 
> ...


So he was drunk AND bought into a pack of media driven lies.

Too bad the dickweed can't be fired twice for being a gullible dumbass on top of it all.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 21, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...



and this is usually where you hypocrites come in and tell us "you can say whatever you want to but don't expect folks who disagree with you to just take it.. you can't yell fires in a theatre"  


they didn't get him fired. they just told GEICO they would buy insurance elsewhere! what's wrong with that? I guess you agreed with the dipshit democrats who wanted to boycott his own state?? huh?


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd pay for a smartphone breathalyzer app. Sounds like a case of drunk dialing. Too bad.
> ...


 
I have no idea if he was drunk. I haven't heard the audio. I can only hope for his sake he was. That would be a very stupid move to make while sober.

PS - here's a link to the audio. He is sober. Just really, really, sarcastic. 

http://theblogprof.blogspot.com/2010/04/audio-how-does-geico-gecko-gets-fired.html


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2010)

He was stone sober and I loved the call.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> He was stone sober and I loved the call.


 
Nice. 

How do you feel about retarded folks?


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > He was stone sober and I loved the call.
> ...



I am not very impressed by tea baggers.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


 
So insult retarded people?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not impressed with folks who try to get other folks fired for their politics.   Getting a job these days is hard enough.

He is still a stupid jerk.    Really the worst that should happen is that he should have posted it here and then have all of us laugh at the new Rdean/Troothmatters clone.  but beyond that, leave him alone

Or neg rep him.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I am not impressed with folks who try to get other folks fired for their politics. Getting a job these days is hard enough.
> 
> He is still a stupid jerk. Really the worst that should happen is that he should have posted it here and then have all of us laugh at the new Rdean/Troothmatters clone. but beyond that, leave him alone
> 
> Or neg rep him.


 
I think he would have been okay till he started on the retarded killer track. Maybe he has a future with the DNC.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...


Did your knickers get twisted when Rush used "retarded" and "retard" repeatedly?


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...


 
Remember, words have consequences, as much as actions do.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 21, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



You have a point there.  Sorry I apologize to all the retarded people I insulted.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


 
Thanks, but it's not just my point. I'm pretty sure it is THE point.


----------



## momonkey (Apr 22, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> I'd pay for a smartphone breathalyzer app. Sounds like a case of drunk dialing. Too bad.
> 
> _Douglas has since acknowledged such an impulsive move was "__STUPID!__," but says he was impassioned by the "slurs the Tea Party crowd angrily yelled at Barney Frank, et al," during the climax of health care reform._
> 
> ...





So he's OK with Frank facilitating and overseeing the greatest scam in world history, running a prostitution ring  out of his home and growing pot, he just doesn't want any of the "teabaggers" (his word) to call Frank a fag?

How about someone who uses a slur like "teabaggers" to describe patriotic protesters doesn't need to correct the rest of us on the use of epithets.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...


 
This is how liberals view free speech.  They can malign and try to intimidate free speech all day long, BUT IF YOU FIGHT OR TALK BACK!!!!!!!!  THAT'S DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!!  

People can't use the free speech of their wallet and decide where they will buy their car insurance because of the actions of a company's employees.  Nooooooooooooooooooooo!

How DARE those Tea Partiers be so uppity!!!!!!!!

They just don't know their place.

*Hey!  When's the last time you heard about a left wingers hosting a boycott?*

That's not free speech???????????

Yeah, but ONLY WHEN LIBERALS DO IT!  If you are a tea partier, you better just keep on buying insurance where we say so!

Isn't that what they say about health insurance now?

Liberals are such obvious fascists.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I am not impressed with folks who try to get other folks fired for their politics. Getting a job these days is hard enough.
> 
> He is still a stupid jerk. Really the worst that should happen is that he should have posted it here and then have all of us laugh at the new Rdean/Troothmatters clone. but beyond that, leave him alone
> 
> Or neg rep him.


 
Liberals host boycotts of companies all the time.

They just had a big one for Wholesale Foods (I think that's the name of the company.  I'm too lazy to look it up right now.  It's only 7:00 in the A.M.  )

But we all have the right to free speech via our wallet.  

When Target ejected all Salvation Army bell ringers at Christmas (but Walmart allowed them).  I voted with my feet and refused to go to Target.  A lot of people did.

That's free speech too.

Some Geico customers said they would change companies because of this employee's actions. 

They are perfectly entitled to do that.

How about the liberals boycotting sponsers to Glen Beck's tv show, trying to get Fox to drop him?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...



Did they force him to make the call? Did they hold a gun to his head? 

Honestly, shitstain, you really need to work on logic and thought process.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Newser)  They didn't stop the health care bill, but tea partiers have gotten the voice of GEICO fired. No, not the gecko, the guy who says, "GEICO, real service, real savings." It seems he called up the group FreedomWorks and left a long, nasty message with lines like, "What (are) the percentages of people that are mentally retarded who work for the organization and are members of it?," reports
> Lance Baxter, aka DC Douglas, a Voice Actor for GEICO, Is Fired After Leaving Voicemail for Tea Party Group




Even a caveman could tell you Tea Baggers are fair game


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Newser)  They didn't stop the health care bill, but tea partiers have gotten the voice of GEICO fired. No, not the gecko, the guy who says, "GEICO, real service, real savings." It seems he called up the group FreedomWorks and left a long, nasty message with lines like, "What (are) the percentages of people that are mentally retarded who work for the organization and are members of it?," reports
> ...


 
And looks like the Geico Announcer is too!


----------



## California Girl (Apr 22, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Newser)  They didn't stop the health care bill, but tea partiers have gotten the voice of GEICO fired. No, not the gecko, the guy who says, "GEICO, real service, real savings." It seems he called up the group FreedomWorks and left a long, nasty message with lines like, "What (are) the percentages of people that are mentally retarded who work for the organization and are members of it?," reports
> ...



Nice of you to post your pic. I now understand why you are the asshole that you are.


----------



## Zona (Apr 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...



You have to keep in mind, Geico is one of the sponsers who stopped advertising with Beck.  lol


----------



## Zona (Apr 22, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...




Of course not, but the tea baggers really did show how much they are for free speech.  

Free speech for tea baggers is fair.
Free speech for this this guy is wrong.


Oh and for the record, I agree with everything this guy said.


----------



## GilbertArizona (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the call was very fitting, after all, GEICO's origins does come from being the  Government Employees Insurance Company.  And isn't Warren Buffet, whose Berkshire Hathaway owns GEICO a Democrat? (not rhetoric, I don't know)

But honestly, if it was me I would have laughed it off but I can see where the "retard" line is not the political correctness that should be shown the Tea Party folks and they had every right to complain.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Zona said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


 
Oh you mean when LIBERALS told sponsers of Beck they would stop buying with these sponsors if they continued to sponsor Beck????

What do you know.  That's exactly what these tea partiers did with Geico!!!!!!

But apparently it's ONLY free speech, when liberals do it!

FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!

How funny is it when you defeat the liberal side with one post?

You  just did that!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


 
Yeah because it's ONLY free speech, when liberals call Geico and threaten to not buy from them, if they continue to sponsor Glen Beck!!!!!!!

But if those uppity Tea Partiers DARE pull the same thing!!!!!

Well just who do they think they are!  Don't they know liberals are only allowed to boycott a company????????

You defeated your own argument.  Too funny!

Liberals never could get what hypocrites they are!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...



The announcer was free to talk and did so.  That has nothing to do with consequences for exercising the right.  Voiceovers is a very competitive field.  Could be the high salary and other things combined to cause his exit.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually the insult was to mentally retarded people.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Actually the insult was to mentally retarded people.



You seem offended.  How appropriate.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 22, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the insult was to mentally retarded people.
> ...



I like how Michelle Bachman is trying hard to spin the tea party as being the most intelligent of Repubs..   

Well, perhaps they are compared to her and her sis Palin..


----------



## manifold (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The lizard is a bagger?
> ...




Fail




> Geckos are small to average sized lizards belonging to the family Gekkonidae, found in warm climates throughout the world.



Gecko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Newser)  They didn't stop the health care bill, but tea partiers have gotten the voice of GEICO fired. No, not the gecko, the guy who says, "GEICO, real service, real savings." It seems he called up the group FreedomWorks and left a long, nasty message with lines like, "What (are) the percentages of people that are mentally retarded who work for the organization and are members of it?," reports
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I've been with GEICO since 2004. I'm going to look for quotes elsewhere now.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You don't really like it do you?

Tea Party members aren't the most intelligent Republicans.  They are the most intelligent Independents, so if your correct in what Mz. Bachman is saying it is spin.  Some how, I doubt your story is accurate.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > To me it is a species of lizard.
> ...



"Geckos are unique among lizards "

Gecko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zona (Apr 22, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...




Beck has the right to say anything he wants, just like this Geico guy does.  They both have to face the consequences.  I believe in that.  As long as they dont start saying things like lock and load or come armed and dangerous or putting scope targets on any officials etc.  If they start inciting something, then free speech is out the window.

I just hear the righty's complaining all the time about free speech.  I like to point out how hypocritical they were about beck..


----------



## Zona (Apr 22, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Newser)  They didn't stop the health care bill, but tea partiers have gotten the voice of GEICO fired. No, not the gecko, the guy who says, "GEICO, real service, real savings." It seems he called up the group FreedomWorks and left a long, nasty message with lines like, "What (are) the percentages of people that are mentally retarded who work for the organization and are members of it?," reports
> ...



I lked how they dropped Beck, so its a give and take thing for me.


----------



## del (Apr 22, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Really?
> 
> So the Tea Baggers have assailed the free speech rights of the Geico announcer by getting him fired for stating his point of view?
> 
> ...



there's a constitutional right to freedom of speech.

there's no constitutional right to freedom from consequences.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 22, 2010)

Usual Hypocrisy of the left, WE can do it, YOU can not.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 22, 2010)

That takes gall from GEICO. after all these years of insulting cave men.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 22, 2010)

Zona said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
Nice try at spinning your way out of it, but all you accomplished is showing what a hypocrite YOU are.

Free speech/expression is also voting with your wallet.  

Just like those that boycotted Glen Beck sponsors have a right to say "I won't buy from you as long as you sponsor Glen Beck," tea partiers have just as much right to say "I wont buy your insurance as long as you employ that foul mouth jerk."

THAT'S FREE SPEECH TOO!!!!!!!

It is YOU that is against free speech.  You don't like the fact the tea partiers had the right to use THEIR free speech, to talk BACK to the foul mouth idiot from Geico just because YOU agree with that foul mouth idiot.(what a surprise  )

You aren't railing for free speech, but AGAINST CONSEQUENCES.  

The first amendment protects us from the GOVERNMENT doing anything to us because of our speech.

It doesnt say you can't get fired for having a big mouth!  You most certainly can.  

If you or I leave a profanity laced message that gets leaked to the public and causes bad PR for the company we work for, we most certainly CAN get fired.

There is no first amendment protection against that.

That's the problem with you liberals you never did understand, the concept of RESPONSIBILITY.  With freedom comes RESPONSIBILITY.  

He was made to take RESPONSIBILITY for his words.  

I don't expect you to understand that.  Your avatar speaks volumes to that inability.


----------

